# Wait to paint ceiling texture: How long??



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

I have a texture I applied to several rooms. It was a two-coat texture. First coat was 90-minute hot mud, second was plain ol' blue lid pre-mix. How long should I wait until the mud is fully cured and ready to paint? Its a heavier troweled texture. I applied the base coat one day, top coated the day after. I started to cut in today and noticed the mud was still somewhat soft at places. I stopped working and plan to try again tommorow.

Is there such a thing as waiting for mud to fully cure before painting? Thanks for the replies.

steve


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

steve-in-kville said:


> Is there such a thing as waiting for mud to fully cure before painting?


yes...and that's the best time to paint too :w00t: 

if it's not dry tomorrow, I would be suprised

but if not, run some fans all day


----------



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the reply... so what about hotmud that sets within minutes? Still wait until its 100% dry? Or paint when it sets? I never tried this, but I've heard of guys spraying rooms after the skim coat (hot-mud) was applied earlier in the day. The mud was still wet, but was set up.

steve


----------



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

Forgot to mention... I have a window fan blowing into the room now. Its been warm the past few days, but I think a lack of air circulation doesn't help the situation.

steve


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

steve-in-kville said:


> Thanks for the reply... so what about hotmud that sets within minutes? Still wait until its 100% dry? Or paint when it sets? I never tried this, but I've heard of guys spraying rooms after the skim coat (hot-mud) was applied earlier in the day. The mud was still wet, but was set up.
> 
> steve


spraying is a whole different story...no pressure on the surface

but yeah, wait till it's 100% dry


----------



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

This is all gonna get rolled. I have a new Titan sprayer attachment I've been itchin' to try. This might be the project to do it on.

steve


----------



## DelW (Jul 7, 2005)

Let me know how the roller attachment works out, I've been thinkin about gettin one.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

DelW said:


> Let me know how the roller attachment works out, I've been thinkin about gettin one.


Ditto i just can't break down and buy one. I think rolling is just faster, of course i use a 2 1/4" core roller. But the snags of the hose and the not being able to adjust the length, and the constant wear on the rig... This is how i talk myself down when i get to close. LOL


----------

